# Boaz von der Quellwasser, 10 weeks old IPO foundation



## Alexis Roy (Dec 7, 2011)

He's actually 11 weeks old today, but this is video from a few days ago last week. We're learning all the body awareness like its new again now this his legs are growing 

https://vimeo.com/102980417


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

I hate IPO obedience very unnatural sorry

But the pup looks nice.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Just curious if you are baiting the spin clockwise. I think you mentioned he offered it and you were just rewarding. 

I don't hate ipo obedience. Looks like he and you are both having fun. Maybe pinch his cheeks and yell in his face and Marcel will like it better


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks great! 8)


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

He is an awesome looking pup indeed! Very nice face and color on him. 

one a side note, I understand what Marcel means when he says its unnatural. I have the very same feeling about it but I think it would be because we train in a different routine and for a different goal all together.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> Just curious if you are baiting the spin clockwise. I think you mentioned he offered it and you were just rewarding.
> 
> I don't hate ipo obedience. Looks like he and you are both having fun. *Maybe pinch his cheeks and yell in his face and Marcel will like it better *


Why does KNPV equate to pinching and yelling to you? Shows you how much knowledge you have about KNPV, just about as much as I have about IPO


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I guess that's why we both made a smiley face.  had nothing to do with knpv tho. Only if she pinched and yelled at her happy dog, maybe he wouldn't be happy anymore...



Alice Bezemer said:


> Why does KNPV equate to pinching and yelling to you? Shows you how much knowledge you have about KNPV, just about as much as I have about IPO


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Does he have to start training for IPO at 11 weeks?

Why not treat him as a pup and tug with him, take him to the forest (if you have one) introduce hime to water, "manmade"tunnels", walking over various Terrains, rocks, etc. Do small tracks with him, play ball, etc.

Make him boisterous!!


----------



## Alexis Roy (Dec 7, 2011)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Does he have to start training for IPO at 11 weeks?
> 
> Why not treat him as a pup and tug with him, take him to the forest (if you have one) introduce hime to water, "manmade"tunnels", walking over various Terrains, rocks, etc. Do small tracks with him, play ball, etc.
> 
> Make him boisterous!!


How is it not possible for me to be doing those things with him as well? This is a clip of video of some training, not his whole life.

I figured this forum was for sharing training methods and videos, but apparently I was wrong.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

You aren't wrong. Don't mistake what the negative comments mean. They are all at home, privately trying what you are showing. They are making negative comments so you'll show more. Just keep giving lessons....



Alexis Roy said:


> How is it not possible for me to be doing those things with him as well? This is a clip of video of some training, not his whole life.
> 
> I figured this forum was for sharing training methods and videos, but apparently I was wrong.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Alexis Roy said:


> How is it not possible for me to be doing those things with him as well? This is a clip of video of some training, not his whole life.
> 
> I figured this forum was for sharing training methods and videos, but apparently I was wrong.


Don't worry about it. Each of us trains differently. If I upset you, I am truly sorry.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Alexis Roy said:


> How is it not possible for me to be doing those things with him as well? This is a clip of video of some training, not his whole life.
> 
> I figured this forum was for sharing training methods and videos, but apparently I was wrong.


No, you aren't wrong. Please don't stop posting your videos.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for sharing, cute pup


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

He looks boisterous to me..


----------



## Alexis Roy (Dec 7, 2011)

How is this for boisterous. First time at the ocean and first time ever in water.

https://www.facebook.com/alexis.brynolfsonroy/posts/10154434714165627?notif_t=like


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

Excellent work, doing the same exercises with my 12 week pup. Teaches the young puppy how to use his rear legs and builds muscle coordination. Nice puppy, that litter was my first choice but wanted a male and their were only two, if its the same litter. Please post another video when you get time.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i don't think anybody meant to criticize you--it's great to see how much effort and consideration you put into raising your puppy, because i feel that i put just as much into raising my dog. i so sorely wish i'd gotten her at that same tender age as you've acquired yours so that i could imprint her with all that same wonder and careful stewardship. i think that, if i had, i wouldn't be facing nearly the same quantity of obstacles as i am now because those formative weeks spent well reap great rewards. you have a super looking little pup, there--does your female get on well with him? i don't mean to pry, am only curious because i am interested in someday adding a second dog, and probably a male, too, to my household and i wonder how the female reacts to having a new adorable ingenue around the house, getting attention and becoming part of the pack.


----------



## Alexis Roy (Dec 7, 2011)

Catherine Gervin said:


> i don't think anybody meant to criticize you--it's great to see how much effort and consideration you put into raising your puppy, because i feel that i put just as much into raising my dog. i so sorely wish i'd gotten her at that same tender age as you've acquired yours so that i could imprint her with all that same wonder and careful stewardship. i think that, if i had, i wouldn't be facing nearly the same quantity of obstacles as i am now because those formative weeks spent well reap great rewards. you have a super looking little pup, there--does your female get on well with him? i don't mean to pry, am only curious because i am interested in someday adding a second dog, and probably a male, too, to my household and i wonder how the female reacts to having a new adorable ingenue around the house, getting attention and becoming part of the pack.


Thanks! He gets along super well with my female. They still get a lot of separate time with me and only spend a little bit together each day, but they are great buddies when they're together. 

8/4/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

they are sooooo cute together!!! that is awesome!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Alexis, the WDF is about dog training. Working and sport dogs in particular. 
If we all trained the same way there would probably be no need for forums like this. 
Listen to everyone and decide what works best for you and your dog.
It all has benefits if done properly.

Dave
Bad Dave! Bad BAD Dave! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

I thought Dave was encouraging, not discouraging the OP?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

He was! 
My post was in jest which I believe Dave will see as such. :wink:


----------



## Alexis Roy (Dec 7, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> Alexis, the WDF is about dog training. Working and sport dogs in particular.
> If we all trained the same way there would probably be no need for forums like this.
> Listen to everyone and decide what works best for you and your dog.
> It all has benefits if done properly.
> ...


My reply was in reference to the poster telling me to let him just be a puppy and take him for walks and tug with him or whatever, which isn't really training advice IMO. And I honestly don't care if someone hates IPO obedience or not. Thats a personal opinion and again, completely unrelated to the training of IPO in general. I definitely wasn't offended by Dave's post at all..

Other than those comments, nothing was posted in regard to training advice. I have always been open to advice and suggestions, which has gotten me to the place that I am at in training now, but no training suggestions were made in this case.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Bob. You hurt my feelers.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Alexis Roy said:


> My reply was in reference to the poster telling me to let him just be a puppy and take him for walks and tug with him or whatever, which isn't really training advice IMO. And I honestly don't care if someone hates IPO obedience or not. Thats a personal opinion and again, completely unrelated to the training of IPO in general. I definitely wasn't offended by Dave's post at all..
> 
> Other than those comments, nothing was posted in regard to training advice. I have always been open to advice and suggestions, which has gotten me to the place that I am at in training now, but no training suggestions were made in this case.


Dont worry about what one person or the other says. People (myself included) will always pop off on tangents or say things that others might take offense to, or not think is relevant.. this is a forum, free thought and speech.

some people enjoy putting tons of work into puppies, others dont, some dogs benefit tremendously from that extra work, and others may or may not need it at all, depending on the goals... or training systems used.

if yer having fun, accomplishing what you want, that is what is about...

wise words from Bob...

"The words of a fool offend only another fool!"


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry, I'm not gonna give you any training advice cos there is nothing I can say that you don't already know.
All the pups I have seen from this litter are really, really cool. It's gonna be really cool seeing them all progress. Ally's pup, Beans, is a right little character.
I also love Carma, if those two ever produce a litter I wanna know about it please \\/

OT: video was amazing quite frankly, you have that spinning on the target down. I find it really hard, so maybe you can give me some training advice


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Matt Vandart said:


> All the pups I have seen from this litter are really, really cool. It's gonna be really cool seeing them all progress. Ally's pup, Beans, is a right little character.


AND Bazinga.....don't forget Bazinga!!!!! \\/\\/\\/

Anyway I agree with you, I'm looking forward to lots of videos of the pups from this litter!
:grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> Bob. You hurt my feelers.


Dang! I'm really sorry Dave. :twisted: :wink: 
My wife is always hurting my feelers. Durn fingers and hands are black and blue from her slapping them. :-o :-$


Alexis, telling you to let the puppy be a puppy is excellent advice. 
You could also learn marker training. Lots of info here and all over the net. 
Some live it and some don't. 

As mentioned by others, what is your goal with the new pup? It helps a bunch if we know the direction your going. 
99% of the folks here........well..........most..........better then half anyway will have great advice if specific questions are asked. :wink:
:-k...................well........enough that your specific questions will be answered. 
Some here are downright crabby sometimes.............well..........not ALL the time anyway........honest!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Alexis Roy said:


> My reply was in reference to the poster telling me to let him just be a puppy and take him for walks and tug with him or whatever, which isn't really training advice IMO. And I honestly don't care if someone hates IPO obedience or not. Thats a personal opinion and again, completely unrelated to the training of IPO in general. I definitely wasn't offended by Dave's post at all..
> 
> Other than those comments, nothing was posted in regard to training advice. I have always been open to advice and suggestions, which has gotten me to the place that I am at in training now, but no training suggestions were made in this case.


And this poster apologised.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm confused as why this vid is being called IPO obedience anyway most of the techniques I see apply to more than one venue, touchpads, muscle memory work, etc are all present in michael ellis' training for french ring and mondio.


----------



## Alexis Roy (Dec 7, 2011)

Amy Swaby said:


> I'm confused as why this vid is being called IPO obedience anyway most of the techniques I see apply to more than one venue, touchpads, muscle memory work, etc are all present in michael ellis' training for french ring and mondio.


I referred to it as IPO because its the venue I train in.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Amy Swaby said:


> I'm confused as why this vid is being called IPO obedience anyway most of the techniques I see apply to more than one venue, touchpads, muscle memory work, etc are all present in michael ellis' training for french ring and mondio.


:-k:-k:-k....I'm confused as to why you would be confused!!!!! Everyone I know who is training in any particular venue and posts a video labels it according to the sport they're training in, and obviously there are many similarites in training in various sports. Plus as I'm sure you're aware, Michael Ellis didn't invent this particular style of training so.....:-k:-k:-k


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

No I'm not referring to what anyone labels it as , I was just postulating on the fact that it was said the training seemed unnatural which is a moot point now because that's been covered. 

However the same training isn't just used for IPO so I was more so wondering why in response someone would say IPO specifically seems odd. 
Not that it is particularly a michael ellis training technique, obviously touch pads etc existed before then, etc.


----------



## Alexis Roy (Dec 7, 2011)

Amy Swaby said:


> No I'm not referring to what anyone labels it as , I was just postulating on the fact that it was said the training seemed unnatural which is a moot point now because that's been covered.
> 
> However the same training isn't just used for IPO so I was more so wondering why in response someone would say IPO specifically seems odd.
> Not that it is particularly a michael ellis training technique, obviously touch pads etc existed before then, etc.


Ah, I see what you're saying now. Yeah, I guess if I had left "IPO" out of the title, this could be foundation for quite a few venues.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice work regardless!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Alexis I wanted to say something about all the puppy training. I used to believe it was better not to train puppies, to let them be 100% puppies and wait until they were around a year old to start formal obedience. As of late, I've been watching a lot of puppy videos on Facebook, including yours, Britney Bradshaw's, Christina Kennedy's, Aly Smith's, etc.. At first I thought wow, what's going to happen, are these pups going to burn out, or always work in too low of drive or no power, things like that. Now I'm beginning to realize that quite the opposite is happening, once the pups are older, (I'm talking beyond a year or two even), they do begin to work in power and drive, also whether the training continues as all positive, corrections and or compulsion, and/or any combination, the beauty is the dogs will always revert to that beautiful foundation you laid, whether stressed or not.

...so thanks for being so generous and sharing your videos...


----------



## Alexis Roy (Dec 7, 2011)

susan tuck said:


> Hey Alexis I wanted to say something about all the puppy training. I used to believe it was better not to train puppies, to let them be 100% puppies and wait until they were around a year old to start formal obedience. As of late, I've been watching a lot of puppy videos on Facebook, including yours, Britney Bradshaw's, Christina Kennedy's, Aly Smith's, etc.. At first I thought wow, what's going to happen, are these pups going to burn out, or always work in too low of drive or no power, things like that. Now I'm beginning to realize that quite the opposite is happening, once the pups are older, (I'm talking beyond a year or two even), they do begin to work in power and drive, also whether the training continues as all positive, corrections and or compulsion, and/or any combination, the beauty is the dogs will always revert to that beautiful foundation you laid, whether stressed or not.
> 
> ...so thanks for being so generous and sharing your videos...


I really appreciate hearing that. Thank you.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My 10+ yr old GSD was marker trained in SAR HRD, Article search, CDX, Schutzhund III, HT, TT, CGC. 
He is still one happy dog that loves to work. Like me he's just slower getting around. :grin:

I don't think the people that question what they see on the DVDs are trying to be disrespectful. It's just not a way they train and don't fully understand it. 

When I started in obedience in the mid 60s you couodn't even enter a dog in a class if it wasn't a yr old. Then it became 6 months. Then puppy classes started. 

Old and new both work when done properly! Most today seem to use a bit of both.


----------



## Allen B. Gilligan (May 26, 2014)

Hello everybody!
Please check this video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMxakwfFi1E&index=4&list=PLhGG1mmrzHwbxBQaU_4BXnQR21jcrBQZh


----------

